# Tipp welcher Baukasten



## Wassermann (22 November 2010)

Hallo Forum,
bin zwar nicht häufig hier, aber immer wieder begeistert 
Ich möchte eine Schaltung ausprobieren (hab ich im Studium öfters gemacht, aber jetzt habe ich mehr Motivation   ) und benötige das notwendige Zubehör: Spannungsquelle, Steckplatte, Widerstände, Dioden etc. 
Bei der Schaltung handelt es sich im Prinzip um einen Zähler, der an einen Bewegungsmelder angeschlossen ist.
Kann mir jemand einen geeigneten Baukasten empfehlen, mit dem ich diese oder ähnliche Schaltungen in der Praxis ausprobieren kann? Sollte natürlich nicht zu teuer sein.
Freue mich über jeden Tipp!

Schönen Tag und schon mal denke für euren Einsatz!
Volker


----------



## Homer79 (22 November 2010)

wenn du es nur probieren möchtes und nicht die schaltung als ganzes unbedingt brauchst, kannst du auch zu einem simulator wie electronic workbenc greifen.

hier in verbindung mit diesem buch hast du die software mit bei:

http://www.amazon.de/praktischen-El...e-Messtechnik-Telekommunikation/dp/3772342949


----------



## Wassermann (22 November 2010)

Hallo Homer79,

super Tipp! Werde ich gleich bestellen, kost ja nicht viel 
Um praktische Versuche werde ich trotzdem nicht vorbei kommen, weil der Bewegungsmelder im sehr nahem Bereich funktionieren muss. Wer kann einen Baukasten empfehlen, der mgl. viel bietet?

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## tnt369 (22 November 2010)

einen baukasten würd ich nur nehmen wenn wenig kenntnisse vorhanden
sind, weil dann da ne anleitung dabei ist.
wenn es nur ums ausprobieren von schaltungen geht, dann ist es
günstiger die einzelteile (bauteile, steckbrett ...) zusammen zu suchen
(z.b. bei pollin.de).

was ist das für ein bewegungsmelder? die wo ich kenne sind mit 230v.
da rumzubasteln ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, da sollte man schon reichlich
erfahrung haben..


----------



## Wassermann (22 November 2010)

Hallo tnt369 ich würde sagen, dass ich noch wenig Kenntnisse im "selber zusammenstecken" habe. Möchte auch nicht dauernd nachbestellen müssen, falls ich mal keinen passenden Widerstand habe... Mit 220V habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Bei Conrad gibt Bewegungssensoren für 12€, die mit 3-12VDC funktionieren. Die müssen eben in die Schaltung integriert werden. Und eben das möchte ich ausprobieren. Danke dir und ich schaue auf jeden Fall mal bei Pollin vorbei, was die so anbieten. Ciao Volker


----------



## tnt369 (22 November 2010)

dann währe das evtl. etwas für dich:

http://www.kosmos-shop.de/Experimentierkasten/Kosmos-Electronic-XN-3000/kosmos_727/&rid=338


----------



## Wassermann (22 November 2010)

Cool  Genau das Richtige Merci


----------

